# hello



## crystalji (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi I'm crystal and I'm not a breeder but wish to be maybe in the far future. For now I'm just looking for some companions but I rather not buy from Petsmart or any other pet store and instead adopt from a breeder. I live in ottawa ontario in canada so if you're a breeder and near me, please contact!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome Crystal!


----------

